

LXQt 0.7.0 released - johnchristopher
http://blog.lxde.org/?p=1107

======
nemasu
This looks amazing. Was going to say it reminds me of razor...turns out they
merged, hooray!

------
donniezazen
It would be interesting to see if some folks are going to switch from KDE to
LXQt.

------
icefox
No screenshots?

